

Women in startups...Where are they? - Ultrapreneur

I've noticed that all of the "Leader" postings are, or seem to be(by screen name) male, and was wondering where all the women are? if you're female  hacker let me/us know your thoughts...
======
wseblen
Here are some stats showing that younger women are closing the gender gap in
high tech startups (although there's still a long way to go)

[http://libraryhouse.net/blog/2007/05/16/younger-women-
close-...](http://libraryhouse.net/blog/2007/05/16/younger-women-close-gender-
gap/)

------
blored
I bet women are asking the same question about guys on their Mika message
boards.

~~~
strayLolCat
What is a Mika?

~~~
blored
(typing over the hoards of screaming girls that are messaging me in his forum
right now)

Mika is almost like a certain children's television show character, except
instead of a purple dinosaur, you have a Nick Carter-pre Tommy Lee phase
substitute.

It's where I go to wind down.

~~~
strayLolCat
blored, ever heard of Prince Albert in a bottle?

~~~
blored
not really

------
capoeirista
We're here, and we perceive heirarchies differently than you do.

~~~
jdavid
how so?

------
donna
<http://augustsfnewtech.eventbrite.com/>

